# Strips Of Wood Between Brick Courses?



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Never seen this before.

They are about the thickness of a shingle, and there is a row of them every 6 or 8 courses all the way up.

This is in a 100+ year old building.

What is it?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Was to nail furring on to accept lath.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> Was to nail furring on to accept lath.




This

They used to always put various types of nailing blocks in masonry walls well before the days of tapcons and concrete nails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Scroll down to fig. #1. You will see the "more modern" version. It was used for a brick system I have not seen in years. It was called the SCR system. The fastener was a wall plug.

http://www.gobrick.com/docs/default.../44a-fasteners-for-brick-masonry.pdf?sfvrsn=0


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, guys. :thumbsup:

That was my guess, but I've never seen it before.

I imagine it goes in partial thickness? There is still a half mortar bed or so behind it?


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have also seen wood inserts in historic masonry in the vertical beds verses the horizontal beds as pictured. 

Was lathe mainly attached to horizontal positioned inserts?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

https://hurstpm.net/FCKfiles/File/Bond_Timbers.pdf
I've seen quite a few timbers built into old walls.
Some were thought to be leveling timbers when the bricks used for the inner wall were a different size and the courses needed to be put right now and then.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Thanks, guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should only be partial thickness, my guess would be an inch or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

In Tibet the Masons use wood to improve the bricks performance in earthquakes, where we'd use steel wire and rebar and grout ties to hold the walls together in a Quake, the wood members tied the masonry together and gave some added elasticity....the wood having far more tensile strength then sandy brick and lime/dirty sand mortar (Type O & P) does/did.

Use of wooden lintels allowed windows/openings much closer to a corner as Gothic arches had fallen out of style, as flat and dutch arches pushing out their too small abutments...:sad: 

While I doubt lath was actually nailed to the sample pictured, More likely some wood trim or paneling, or perhaps a gauge lathe to be removed and infilled...

In my experience wood buried below the water table decays very very slowly, only large changes in area drainage/water table leading foundation issues for wooden footers in our temperate climate area....


----------

